# Osteosarcoma, Amputation, tripods, Palladia and other tips



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I just wanted to say that you're an amazing mom. Sending good healing thoughts to you and Meg.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks so much for taking time to share what you have learned. I'm sure the information will be helpful to many other members and their dogs.

Here's a pointer to a thread with recommendations about all kinds of devices that help with injured and/or disabled dogs: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-breed-standard/92648-assistive-devices.html. It includes wheelchairs for dogs, lifting harnesses, strollers, and a wealth of other products, some of which might be useful for you.

Please keep us posted about your girl's progress. We care.


----------



## karens6 (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi,
Thank you for sharing your story.
I am faced with the same thing with my aspen. It is in her right back leg around her knee.
They want to take her leg but she has a bad left hip. They feel she would adapt but can't say for sure. I'm afraid I take her leg and the other one doesn't hold up she will be in trouble. How does UC Davis qualify you for resreach? Unforunalty everything comes down to money that I don't have. It's just her and I. 
There was another post that he did not amputaint and using pamidronate. Sounds like his dog was doing ok at last post.
So confused I happy.
Very happy your baby is doing well.
Aspen's Mom Karen


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

Cookie went through the amputation process and 3 rounds of chemo. It still kills me that I took her to three different vets and no one found the osteosarcoma until months later when the tumor was quite large. I noticed her limping early Feb and the cancer was only diagnosed until mid May. Just horrible to realize all that time was gone where the cancer was spreading like crazy! Cookie had her right hind leg amputated and she did very well as a tripod. She did have a hard time navigating hardwood stairs so traction is very important for sure. We found others ways to get her up and down the house/car. Your love for your dog will help support her through all her obstacles!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Thank you for sharing! Nice writeup and good info. If you have not already joined the tripawd.com forum, check it out. They would love to hear about your gal. Wish you the best


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Thank you for sharing this. How brave of you all. I will keep you in my thoughts 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nutmeg*

Nutmeg

So glad that you and Aspen have found us.
I am praying for you.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you for your informative post. I'm glad to hear that Nutmeg is doing so well. I'm sure you've been on the Tripawds site but if you haven't please go on. They are an amazing support group and just a wealth of information for Tripawds as well as cancer. good luck to you and Nutmeg keep us posted.


----------



## joyshared (Apr 26, 2010)

Karen,

I'm SO sorry that you are going through this. It's not easy. Even with good hips, knees and joints, my girl is having trouble moving around and I can tell she has some pain. BUT, bone tumor pain might be a lot worse than having to put weight on Aspen's left hip. Also, there are many more prosthetic options for back legs than there are for front. Maybe you want to look into this?

Here is the link to the canine cancer studies at UC Davis:
UC Davis School of Vet Med: Comparative Cancer Center: Medical, Radiation, & Surgical Oncology

If anything, UC Davis might be a bit cheaper than an oncology specialist, so you might want to take a look. It doesn't hurt to call them. Also, my mobile vet was able to write prescriptions for the Palladia that I get online, cheaper than the oncologist, so that's another way to save money... buy your meds from an online pharmacy.

I'm so so sorry that money is an issue. We are lucky that I just inherited a bit of money, just a month prior and we would be maxing out credit cards or selling my car. I totally get it.

Good luck! Please let us know if you go to UC Davis.

We recently moved to the Bay Area after being in North Carolina for 5 years. We are going to be moving back to Raleigh in a few weeks... and the vet school there also has palladia and osteocarcoma studies ongoing. So, I guess I would say to all of you... check your local vet schools, you never know!

Best of luck to everyone and thank you SO MUCH for your love and prayers... it's very much appreciated!!!












karens6 said:


> Hi,
> Thank you for sharing your story.
> I am faced with the same thing with my aspen. It is in her right back leg around her knee.
> They want to take her leg but she has a bad left hip. They feel she would adapt but can't say for sure. I'm afraid I take her leg and the other one doesn't hold up she will be in trouble. How does UC Davis qualify you for resreach? Unforunalty everything comes down to money that I don't have. It's just her and I.
> ...


----------



## joyshared (Apr 26, 2010)

It hurts my heart to say that we had to let her go last tuesday 2/25/14. She stopped eating on friday, her tummy had been upset and she couldn't hold down any of the pain meds. When we went to the vet, the xrays showed that a mass we had found in her lung on February 10th had almost doubled in size in 2 weeks. Her back legs were swollen and an aspiration found that one of them probably had bone cancer, too. She also had a large bump in her spine and I knew it was probably more cancer. It spread SO fast. She also coughed up a bit of blood and she was having breathing problems off and on.

She didn't complain, was still wagging, still her sweet self giving us those eyes filled with love. 

We've never had to witness a pet leaving this earth and it was difficult... to say the least. I hope she knows that we did everything and we did it because we love her SO much.

I'll always second-guess what we did... the three types of chemo, the pain meds on an empty stomach and the multiple pain patches. But I do know, that last weekend she was with us, she was happy. She wasn't able to walk but we got her a wagon and wheeled her around everywhere and she loved it. I hope we gave her a good finale.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Just seeing your post and reading about Meg. I am so sorry you had to say goodbye to your beautiful girl. Sounds like she fought as hard as she could. Cancer sucks!!! Please don't regret anything you did for her. She is no longer in any pain and that is because you helped to give her that final gift. She will live in your heart forever!! RIP sweet Meg.


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nutmeg*



nutmeginNC said:


> It hurts my heart to say that we had to let her go last tuesday 2/25/14. She stopped eating on friday, her tummy had been upset and she couldn't hold down any of the pain meds. When we went to the vet, the xrays showed that a mass we had found in her lung on February 10th had almost doubled in size in 2 weeks. Her back legs were swollen and an aspiration found that one of them probably had bone cancer, too. She also had a large bump in her spine and I knew it was probably more cancer. It spread SO fast. She also coughed up a bit of blood and she was having breathing problems off and on.
> 
> She didn't complain, was still wagging, still her sweet self giving us those eyes filled with love.
> 
> ...


I am so very sorry about Nutmeg, but I know she's in a good place, with my Smooch and Snobear, and you will see her, again. You did the right thing, the kindest thing for her, because you loved her! I put Nutmeg on the 2014 Rainbow Bridge list!! 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...bow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-5.html#post4257785


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so sorry that Meg lost her fight. I lost my Bonnie to oral osteocarcoma, it is a nasty and aggressive cancer. She had a wonderful life with you, run like the wind Meg! May you find peace...


----------

